# No Dual Display Option Showing Up



## lanedog33 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have checked around and apparently when you right click on the taskbar and go to properties there is supposed to be a checkbox asking about extending the taskbar onto an additional desktop(a.k.a. dual display). But when I go to the properties there is no option about it there....that area of the properties box is just blank. So I can't figure out how to get it to show up on a dual display. Any ideas?


----------



## dobdad (Feb 11, 2012)

that would be cool anyone heard of this


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

Have you used the 'RPEnabled' tweak?


----------

